# New baby boy...Scout



## squirl22 (Apr 1, 2015)

Meet the newest member of our family.....Scout? we weren't really planning on getting a pup so soon....but here he is?


----------



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Aw....Scout is some cute!!!:wub: Congrats on the new addition!!


----------



## slaen (Apr 27, 2009)

haha how cute.. Handsome boy you have there.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

He's a good looking pup!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Too cute! :wub: Congrats!


----------

